# Color Emojis in GTK+ applications?



## abbec (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi,

I am wondering how I would go about getting suppot for colored emojis in GTK+ applications? I have installed a colored emoji font (https://www.freshports.org/x11-fonts/twemoji-color-font-ttf/) and done the fontconfig configuration. Colored emojis work fine in Firefox but in GTK+ applications I only get black and white emojis.

Any pointers or tips on what I can check/debug would be greatly appreciated!


----------

